# Leil Lowndes?



## Supra Vijai (May 9, 2012)

I've recently asked in another thread over in the general self defense section about recommended titles/authors for books dealing with the psychology of real world violence from a mental preparedness standpoint and received some great responses. 

Other topics I'm interested in (non MA *gasp!*) are body language and interpersonal skills for both professional and personal relationships etc, specifically how I present myself in a range of situations. When it comes to body language I've had Barbara and Allan Pease recommended to me as the go to authorities so that's a starting point and I'll look at more when my first order of their stuff arrives from Amazon. In the meantime however, I received one of those "Amazon recommends" emails and one title caught my eye: _How to talk to anyone: 92 little tricks for big success in relationships _by Leil Lowndes. I was just wondering if anyone had read any of her work and if it was worth checking out? Failing that, without getting too deep into NLP territory - I don't want to overload myself from the get go - are there any authors or books you would recommend?

To give a little insight, I'm currently for the most part an outgoing, (generally) friendly person once I get settled into a situation however can be a bit shy or awkward in unfamiliar situations or when dealing with new people. I find my nerves tend to show rather easily either with body language changes or just even what I say and how I say it. The ideal image I'd like to portray of course is one of sheer confidence in all situations and I'd like to have the tools to back it up if that makes sense?

Thanks in advance!


----------

